# Anybody from SOUTH WALES, UK ?



## Chris Jones (Oct 5, 2018)

I live in Swansea, WALES, UK, and I am a brand newly "signed up, this last few minutes" member of this group. I have been an CHRONIC IBS sufferer since 1996, and suddenly, my IBS gave me a kidney infection, and a viral infection too, although this is the first time a viral infection has happened , this is the 2nd time in 4 months that the kidney infections have materialised.

So when I started browsing the web this evening, to search for a possible link or connection between the 3 health conditions, wondering if they were all connected, I stumbled across this website, and straight away joined up.......so give it time for me to explore all it has to offer, and then chat with who ever logs on at that time.........

BUT If anyone on here resides in WALES, UK......then we can chat.

Speak soon.......

Chris Jones


----------

